# LOX of service - Sorted though



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I'd give them the benefit of the doubt in case it's communication mix up.

If it was an expensive rod, maybe their policy is treat 'em mean, keep 'em keen!


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

Hey Gee they have been great guys to deal with.
I'll shoot them a phone call and make sure it all gets sorted mate.

You will need to pm me your details mate.


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

It wasn't my help Gee,they called you before i called them.

Anyway glad its sorted.


----------



## nexy (Dec 25, 2009)

Glad to hear that your problem is getting sorted out, did you have the Ci4 on the rod yet?, 
i would be interested to hear how it fished,

cheers, Nexy


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

BigGee said:


> So I found out that Lox offer a "Pay us $50 and we'll return the desired section you need. This payment includes delivery. Please provide your Credit Card details and a return address".
> 
> Okaaaaaay ... almost happy to do that ..... not even complaining about the fact that their rod shouldn't have just snapped all on its lonesome, casting a lure that should have been well within its tolerances.


Hi BigGee, did you ask Lox about replacing it FOC as a warranty claim? Had you snapped the rod yourself somehow and it was your fault I can understand about their $50 per section policy covering it but to have a rod snap like yours did I wouldn't have been happy to pay just out of principle.

I've only ever had one rod snap on me (Daiwa) and it was replaced free of charge without question.

Replcaing broken rod sections for $50 is one thing but lodging warranty claims is another I reckon.

Marty


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

BigGee said:


> cement for surface trolling after a trusty old Gloomis GL2 got ripped out of a rod holder by an XXXXXXOS Rainbow and dropped over the side of my stinky at Jindabyne last weekend now though  72 feet of freezing water and I was alone .


Seriously Geoff, sit in the middle of an empty room for the next week or so until this streak you're on finishes.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

:shock:


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

BigGee said:


> Livewell passed to Paff today at the hallowed halls, I'm hoping I didn't drop badness in it for Forster.
> 
> Gee


Lol don't bother me none, I'm not the one who is using it...

The recipient has his own case of mixed maple mojo...


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I know this matter has been resolved to your satisfaction but thought I'd comment on the warranties Ive seen advertised by some companies.

I thought a warranty was an assurance by the manufacturer or seller that the product was of such a standard that it would do it's job for at least the period of the warranty otherwise they'd come to the party. It depends what they advertise that coming to the party is I suppose. Maybe I've just answered my own question, but it's a comment not a question.

I would have though that paying cash for another section of rod would be just be you paying for a replacement rather than them actually standing by their assurance that the product is good enough for them to hang their hat on. For what these guys pay for the stuff I would have thought they're not even out of pocket at that replacement price.

On the other hand I suppose they can offer whatever warranty they want if if people are happy with those conditions who am I to say otherwise? I also understand that warranty and fair wear and tear are two different things.


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

Australia law says faulty goods have to be replaced free of charge my understanding is, therefore its illegal for folks to charge for replacement tips and that because of faulty manufacting processes.


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

How did you end up sorting out payment etc. Geoff?

Edit: sorted


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Bugger!
Ultra light, sensitive rods do tend to break easy, even expensive ones  .....that's what you get for sailing close to the edge. Would be easier to live with it if it broke reeling in a good fish, but those stresses (when the rod is loaded up properly) they can usually handle. It always seems to happen from a bump or being bent wrongly. 
The last one I had (not Lox) broke 1" from the tip, so I just reattached the guide and it works fine.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Ouch!


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

I feel I should buy it off you since I told you to buy it in the first place.


----------



## punchanello (Oct 6, 2011)

The Lox is a great rod. Seriously.

The tip on mine did break through no fault of my own and I ended up paying for another one too. Since then it's been as good as gold and I have no further issues. I have heard many similar stories and believe it is a manufacturing fault with a certain batch. Lox SHOULD be replacing them free of charge.

My extensive experience with manufacturers of faulty goods is that they will never admit a manufacturing fault and will always try to pass the cost to consumers.

It's a shame that my experience with the Lox has been so bitter sweet. I rarely fish with anything else but even so would baulk at buying another one.


----------

